# Wine label software



## harmony24 (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of any really good wine making software? I saw one called 4th and vine? Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 26, 2012)

I use Avery software which is a free download from their site (WWW.avery.com/software) and is formatted to print on their labels. I am sure there are many others.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 26, 2012)

I take a pic, either one of my own or one I find on a Google search, and use it as the base for my label using Windows Paint program. Once I get it how I like it, I'll use Avery like Rocky.


----------



## CowboyPhil (Dec 28, 2012)

Microsoft publisher, I use it cause you can make different themes after coloring once, I can also make one label and print as many as I need on a page.


----------



## MonkeyK (Dec 28, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I use Avery software which is a free download from their site (WWW.avery.com/software) and is formatted to print on their labels. I am sure there are many others.



Rocky,
What do you actually print on? If you use Avery labels is there a particular type that is better for wine bottles (to me one qualifying attribute of such a label would be that it would come off easily when washing the bottle)


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2012)

Monkeyk, I use the Avery 8164's (3 1/3" x 4") for a decorative label and the 8160's (1" x 2 5/8") for just an "identifier" label. I don't label every bottle with a large label, just some of the ones I give away. I do put an identifier label on every bottle so I know what it is. They come off very easily.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 28, 2012)

http://bayfieldlabels.com/ I did download this one, seems easy to use. But then since most of my wine is shipped, I choose not to label my bottles. I just use masking tape with the flavor ie Fresh Peach.


----------

